

Ask HN: What should I do? - f4stjack

Hey HN,<p>I feel stuck in a rut and don&#x27;t know what to do. I am working as an IT personnel right now, I code in c# but do know Java, Ruby (rails and sinatra a little bit, I mean I got some training but never did a proper project with them), SQL, Python... you name it probably I dabbled in it.<p>The kicker is I got my bachelor of arts from Philosophy and did a Master&#x27;s on Sociology. Wrote a thesis on Organized Crime Groups even. But because I couldn&#x27;t find tenure, I became a coder.<p>But... after spending 3 years in coding it started to feel like work. I mean my current workplace is good, nobody is harassing me about anything but... I feel like I could do something different, better maybe?<p>Any suggestions?<p>Thanks.
======
osconfused
Wow, 3 years is a long time for a coding job. I bounce around a lot due to
boredom. If you are sick of coding, there is always managing coders as a
change of pace. But if you like to code, you might just need a new project or
company to re-ignite your passions. Coding for a b2b company is a lot
different than a consumer app, or even games.

There is a coding meetup group where I live that I like to visit sometimes to
see if I am tired of my project or coding in general.

------
JSeymourATL
> I feel like I could do something different, better maybe?

The challenge is to be self aware. Can you come to grips with what stands in
the way of understanding yourself and your passions?

Robert Kaplan has authored an excellent book on this very subject. Here's his
Talk @ Google> [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sY-
qwEYjs0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sY-qwEYjs0)

------
crojach
What do you have in mind? Do you want a new job somewhere else? Do you want to
code any longer?

If you want to stay is software development you can maybe try to do some
freelancing projects which will give you a nice change of pace with new
clients. This is working awesome for me. I have a full time job but freelance
as well in my free time.

~~~
f4stjack
I actually want a new job somewhere else, as in another country. I live
somewhere in the Middle east and the recent developments quite made me afraid
as an atheist, to be frank.

And coding... I think I am burned out. I think I want to write about it, maybe
teach about it but I think my days of creation has passed.

Thanks for the reply anyway.

------
sgy
Perhaps you're not doing what you really love?

This essay
([http://www.paulgraham.com/philosophy.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/philosophy.html))
might inspire you to do something with Philosophy [check the last section: "A
Proposal"]

~~~
f4stjack
Thank you, will check it as soon as possible.

------
pskittle
Take a break!

~~~
f4stjack
Unfortunately I cannot do that... but thanks for the suggestion!

